# Index Rating Formula



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Does anybody know the exact formula for figuring out the index rating used by euroleague and other leagues in Europe? I know the jest of it, but can't get my numbers to equal out so I was wondering if someone knew a link or the formula.
Thanks


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I dont know the link, but Im 99% sure I know the formula exactly as it is.

Points+Rebounds+Assists+Steals+Blocks+Fouls earned (sp..?) - (Missed 2 FG+Missed 3 FG+Missed FT+Turnovers+Blocked shots+Fouls comited) = index rating


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you I forgot missed FT why I don't know.


----------

